# Yes! Progress!



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

I was upset earlier today by my mother, so I went up to my room and cried for a bit. I let the birds on their playgym and was writing a list on a sheet of paper. Both of my birds are a little bit skittish, so I was surprised when Lucy climbed up into my lap and onto my shoulder. There, she chewed on my necklace and glasses, and used my ear as a hat. I was really surprised when she started to preen me! So I turn to ask her what she's doing, and she kisses me on the lips--not a peck or bite, but just touching her beak to my mouth. I smile with my mouth open, and then she tried to chew on my teeth!
So funny and cute, and I'm glad she's bonding with me more.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's excellent.  I think they can sense when we're upset - it's always good to have a birdie to snuggle up to!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Next time she does this make sure your lips are all the way dry and don't let her near the inside of your mouth 

we humans have bacteria in our mouths that aren't safe for birds and while i'm at it if you own a cat or dog, Do not let dog/cat saliva around the birds and of course don't let them scratch the bird - a scratch from a cat can kill a bird 

so only allow closed mouth Dry kisses


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

So why do tiels do that - why do they want to go into your mouth and try and clean your teeth?
Why do the nibble on the tips of our ears? Why do they sit on our shoulders and preen us.
What does all this mean??


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

That means they love us!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great bond starting


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> why do they want to go into your mouth and try and clean your teeth?


Your teeth are wet and shiny and cockatiels like shiny things.



> Why do the nibble on the tips of our ears?


Perhaps they look edible or shreddable.



> Why do they sit on our shoulders and preen us.


Cockatiels preen each other as a sign of affection. They do the same with us.


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I know to keep my mouth closed. Thank you though. I'm sure the teeth look very fun to peck at, though. I'm just glad she didn't scream into my ear, like she's done before.


----------

